# Ever dropped your camera?  How sturdy are modern dSLRs?



## DwainDibley

Managed to drop my 300D today, fell out of my small, cheap and nasy case which I hadn't done up properly onto the floor, only about 2-3 feet.  Thankfully all seems to be working fine, though there's a couple of bits of dust/dirt in the viewfinder (doesn't seem to affect pics!)

Have you ever dropped you camera?  Did it survive the fall?  How sturdy are modern dSLRs, what with carefully positioned mirrors, prisms etc. that could be damaged/dislodged?  I presume they can withstand a few drops/accidents, though I have no plans on dropping it again!


----------



## PPAAUULL

Well with my camera because it cost me so much I am extra carefull and have not dropped it yet (*knock on wood) and hope I never do drop it. I put a lot of money into it!!!


----------



## Tommygroves

dropped my camera aboutt 10 times! first of wich fell five foot off the dck of a boat in to the cabin! landed on wood, knocking a few stairs on the way, still survived, my camera is great for everything a sony dsc h9.


----------



## newrmdmike

pro bodies are pretty solid. and the d2x is a tank. i've been told nikon did drop tests on it from 10ft to a cement floor and the camera survived (not the lens though)  I HAVE NOT READ THAT STRAIGHT FROM NIKON AND CANNOT VERIFY IT, so don't complain if you don't think its true.

i can say that i know people who have dropped them while climbing around ruins, and after two falls the camera was still unaffected.  i would say be a little more careful with canon rebels, or a d40


----------



## Big Mike

Yes, 'Pro' bodies are much tougher than entry level DSLR cameras.

Besides the outside button & knobs & screens...the thing most likely to be damaged in a drop would probably be the mirror because it's on a hinge and has springs etc...It's alignment is critical.  Also, the lens is particularly vulnerable...the glass front especially.  Many people use a UV filter just so that if it's dropped, the filter will break rather than the front of the lens.  

There is a product called 'Camera Armor' which is basically a rubber suit for the camera...it might help.

Really, the best thing is to adopt good camera handling habits.  For example, use the strap as much as possible.  Have it around your neck or wrapped around your hand/wrist when ever you are handling the camera...especially when doing things like changing the batter or card.  Always close up your camera bag when the camera is in there.  Be careful of how the strap is placed when the camera is on a desk or table...so it doesn't get snagged.

If you force yourself to take these little precautions all the time...you will reduce the chance that you will have an accident.


----------



## DRodgers

Havent dropped my d70s yet but have smacked it off a few things swinging from me neck.

Its built well seems to be a bit tougher then the wifes rebel xti


----------



## DwainDibley

The lens already has a Skylight filter permanently attached, have read that that's a good idea!  

Think I've learnt the hard way not to leave my camera bag open, though luckily doesn't seem to be any damage!  I'm always careful but will learn to be extra careful when handling my camera!


----------



## Sw1tchFX

DRodgers said:


> Havent dropped my d70s yet but have smacked it off a few things swinging from me neck.
> 
> Its built well seems to be a bit tougher then the wifes rebel xti


 
Pretty much. 

I've smacked my D70 on a few things, and with a heavy lens like the 80-200 or 17-55, it just gives it more momentum. I've dropped my old 35-70 f/2.8 from about 4 feet onto carpet once and popped out an element, surprised me but it landed on an awkward angle too, so..

basicly, if you don't drop your equipment, you're ok!


----------



## newrmdmike

insurance helps to.


----------



## S2K1

Before I knew anything about photography and shot my Canon 300d in Auto Mode(doh!), I didn't care to have a strap on it, so it fell out of my hands a few times and was still kicking. It had dents all over it, but still worked. I wouldn't suggest it, but it was always at ~3 feet.


----------



## WDodd

I smack mine against something every once in a while. Usually when I have it around my neck and bend down to pick up something. Haven't dropped it, or come close to dropping it so far!


----------



## Big Mike

It's not a drop...but I was in the rain forest of Costa Rica and had left my camera bag back at base camp (I couldn't carry it because of the harness I had to wear).  Of course, we got caught in a torrential downpour and my camera (20D) got soaked.  The inside of the LCD screen fogged up and was like that for a day or two...but otherwise everything was (and still is) OK.

Alternatively, a few years ago, I saw a post on another board where someone had dropped their 20D in the ocean...only for a few seconds...but it was dead.  He dissected it, piece by piece...and took about 100 photos along the way.  It was interesting to see the guts of a DSLR and it was interesting to see just how much damage salt water can do in such a short time.  I can't find the link...if it even exists anymore.


----------



## DwainDibley

Water damage can be a killer, even just a brief soaking.  I do some mobile phone fixing as a bit of a hobby, and moisture damage is usually fairly terminal (though I did bring one back to life by spraying it with WD-40!).  I would imagine it's the same with digital cameras too - though there's a chance of saving phones if you take the battery out straight after the water ingress.  The battery's current encourages corrosion I believe.

So, if your camera gets wet, best thing to do is immediately take the battery out and leave it somewhere warm and dry like an airing cupboard for a couple of days to dry out.  Take it apart if you're confident enough to do that - as corrosion is progressive a camera that's initially working could then stop working.

Bit off topic, but hopefully helpful advice!


----------



## panocho

Big Mike said:


> Be careful of how the strap is placed when the camera is on a desk or table...so it doesn't get snagged.



That's a basic advice. The strap normally helps to keep the camera safe close to you, but when the camera is not on you it becomes a dangerous accesory. I consider this one to be the most risky possibility and always take the most care with this. Much more than when carrying the camera on my shoulder -when I tend to ignore it and never had a problem; a minor bump would hardly damage a body (it can more easily affect the lens' front, though)


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Big Mike said:


> Alternatively, a few years ago, I saw a post on another board where someone had dropped their 20D in the ocean...only for a few seconds...but it was dead. He dissected it, piece by piece...and took about 100 photos along the way. It was interesting to see the guts of a DSLR and it was interesting to see just how much damage salt water can do in such a short time. I can't find the link...if it even exists anymore.


 
I'm not sure if i saw ito n here or not, but I have seen a bunch of pictures of someone taking apart a 20D, it's really interesting.


----------



## Remi M.

I dropped my d70s of my desk when it was just a few months old.  I forgot that the camera was plugged into the computer for file transfer when I grabbed it of the desk.  The cable snagged the camera out of my hand mid grab and fell a little over 3 feet onto a hard floor.
The only thing that broke was a circuit board that controls the flash.  I didn't care much as I never use flash, but Nikon fixed it under warranty anyway.
When I got the camera back I bought a flash card reader.  A little safer and allot faster transfer speeds.


----------



## digital flower

Last year when I was in Florida I put my D70 on top off my car which has a slightly sloped roof. It had a 28-200mm Sigma lens (which is real big and heavy) on it. I walked over to the other side of the car opened the door got something out and slammed the door. The camera rolled 3 or so times on the car and landed on the driveway. My friend and I just looked at each other, I might have said "Uh-oh". I picked the camera and it and the lens were fine. We both agreed that was amazing. A year later he was asking me if he should get a D70 or a Rebel. I didn't give him any other advice but "remember that time in Florida". He got the D70.

I put my P&S Nikons through some sh!t, too. I posted about that in this thread:

 Whats the most damage youve done to your camera 

There is some funny things in that one :mrgreen:


----------



## Garbz

My D200 has been smacked into a cliff face when I went rockclimbing once. Hey it's the reason I bought it over the D70  My old FE has been dropped from the first floor of an apartment. $100 at the time to repair the mirror. Oh and it needed a new lens.


----------



## Sweetsomedays

Not so far (knock on wood). I have camera armor on my cam also since I shoot outside so much and just wanted a bit of extra protection. My husband says I treat it like my third child I'm so careful...I guess thats a good thing lol


----------



## Funky

hmm....i dropped my alpha a100 off my roof when i was shooting a thunderstorm, ir rolled down the side and fell into some grass! the lens popped off but thats about it. i had my ccd cleaned because i was shooting with 30 second exposures and i got dirt on my ccd....ritz camera charged my 70 bucks to clean the damn thing. doesnt the new sony dslr coem out in september? i might have to pre order.


----------



## jstuedle

I dropped a D!X on a concrete floor a few years back. The factory strap slid off my shoulder and the camera hit lens down. The lens shade shattered, but all else is still in service today. I also had a server pour a 2 qt. pitcher on the same camera, different lens. The camera was resting back down on the table, diet coke pooled in the lens covering the first element. Wiped it off and it kept going.


----------



## DeepSpring

I dropped mine once. I got a new tripod and I didnt realize how the mount  worked I guess. I thought it was latched on, I let go and it falls to the floor. My nice soft carpet floor was completely empty except for one barbell handle, which of course it landed on. It broke the lens mount on my 28-90 kit lens but luckily my camera was fine. Lens still works, only thing is I have no control over aperture, I can't even tell what the aperture is.


----------



## skieur

I have never dropped either a still camera or video camera in several decades of media work. I always secure the strap around my shoulder, elbow, arm, neck etc.  Even if the camera slipped out of my hand, it would not hit the ground.

The only close call I had was almost going over the edge of a canyon to catch a lens in British Columbia when I was 11.

skieur


----------



## DSLR noob

Only time it happened I blame a chair. I tossed my camera into a lawn chair on someone's back porch and it has a hammock like curve to it that I expected to catch the camera. Well he didn't tell me it was an elastic material and out bounced over the armrest on the other side and smack down onto the concrete. (a foot and a half to 2 foot drop) Camera and kit lens(was attatched) are fine.


----------



## Jon, The Elder

In 40+ years I've never had that problem.  I did however, have a neckstrap catch on something once and did a nifty juggling/dancing routine to save it.

I then threw away every damned neckstrap I owned and have used handstraps exclusivly for the last 20 or so years.  Also my back and neck pains were magically gone.


----------



## neea

Ah neck pains... I got my 300mm days before going to Mexico. After 2 weeks I could hardly stand to carry my camera bag around anymore. Seeing as my bags a slingslot it works best on the left shoulder and is awkward and unstable on the right. Lots of pains from that.

Just got my new XTi on the weekend. It's been bumped around a bit already. I believe the problem is neckstraps that are too long. Whenever I bend over or am climbing fences or trees the camera kinda likes to swing all over.
If my boyfriend seen that he'd shoot me on the spot.
I'm considering some body armour for sure!!!!


----------



## wesd

DwainDibley said:


> Managed to drop my 300D today, fell out of my small, cheap and nasy case which I hadn't done up properly onto the floor, only about 2-3 feet. Thankfully all seems to be working fine, though there's a couple of bits of dust/dirt in the viewfinder (doesn't seem to affect pics!)
> 
> Have you ever dropped you camera? Did it survive the fall? How sturdy are modern dSLRs, what with carefully positioned mirrors, prisms etc. that could be damaged/dislodged? I presume they can withstand a few drops/accidents, though I have no plans on dropping it again!


I was in a motercucle accaent on the highway a couple of days ago, my cannon S3 IS was in my backpack, and was unharmed.  Minor damages to the bike, and me thatnk god.
Wes


----------



## 1JP

I don't even want to think about dropping the  SD14 :lmao: On the other hand, my P/S Olympus's I have and have had took some nice beatings in their lifetimes ​


----------



## CameronBrown_Photography

yeah, on my birthday this past year i was out for maybe 10 minutes with a new lense and i slipped on the ice and broke the lens, also broke the camera for a $350 fix. sucked


----------



## 1JP

CameronBrown_Photography said:


> yeah, on my birthday this past year i was out for maybe 10 minutes with a new lense and i slipped on the ice and broke the lens, also broke the camera for a $350 fix. sucked












 I don't even want to think about that :meh:


----------

